# An amazing tobacco from sri lanka!



## blink182ishi (Jul 2, 2011)

*THANSHERS AROMATIC PIPE TOBACCO*

*Brand* :- Thansher's-(Since 1903)
*Pouch Description* :- Made from a blend of specially selected fine tobacco grown in Sri Lanka
*Country of Origin* :- Sri Lanka
*Curing type* :- Air Cured
*Contents* :- Virginia Tobacco
*Flavoring* :- Orange, Cloves, Cinnamon & Cardamoms
*Cut* :- Rough Cut
*Packaging* :- 1.5 Oz Pouch
*Strength* :- Medium

This pipe tobacco which is the one and only pipe tobacco grown and manufactured in Sri Lanka, a small island nation in the heart of the Indian ocean.its a Full Virginia Tobacco, air-cured and scented with local herbs and spices. All flavorings used in this aromatic blend are of natural origins, aromatic oils of cardamons, cinnamon,cloves & oranges are used to infuse the tobacco to produce this truly exceptional product.
No similar pipe tobacco is available on the market and this pipe tobacco is currently not available online.

Price per 1.5 Oz pack is 13$-(US DOLLARS)- INCLUDING INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING CHARGES
*Minimum order of one and a maximum order of 10 may apply.
*Packages will be posted under normal mail via the Sri Lankan postal service.
*Goods will be posted once payment has been done through ****** and ****** only.
* For first class registered post an additional 4$-(US DOLLARS) will be charged per pouch.

*IF ANY ONES INTERESTED IN PURCHASING:-*

*Name of Supplier* :- Ishan Nalheer
*Country of Supplier* :- Sri Lanka

IF ANY ONES INTERESTED IN TRYING THIS OR FOR LINKS TO REVIEWS ON THIS AMAZING TOBACCO PLEASE CONTACT ME ON -(blink182ishi)-(gmail.com)
CHEERS!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Bumping this. Saw some reviews on it (I'll include the links below) and it seems kinda interesting. This would be a fun one to do for the monthly tobacco review, I think. Every review repeats how pleasently unique it is.

Review by "herecomescharlie" AKA Charlie

Review by "hermanninator" AKA Hermann

Review by "Flieger" AKA Mike

Review by "TheMatrixPipe" AKA Don Carlos

Review by "kylesdad77" AKA Philip

Review by "Charredbriar" AKA Ken

Review by "Degenetron" AKA Stian


----------



## CaptainNemo49 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello !! I'm interested in purchasing some of this and some Brown bogie ........... how do I go about doing it ?? Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

They have a Facebook page that seem to be mostly up to date, at least not as old as this from the OP.

https://www.facebook.com/Thanshers


----------



## CaptainNemo49 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Fuzzy.........I talked to someone from there FB page............. but never got a response............ will have to find another source I guess. Mr. Blinky hasn't answered back either on here or YouTube. Will keep trying.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I understand that Brown Bogie is available without problem in the US as "Happy Bogie". Personally, I'd recommend the Black Bogie (if that's available - I think the thicker black rope is in any case and that's the same) as being smoother and cooler smoking. Best of all is the Aromatic variant, but I think that is UK only.


----------

